# Temporary home requested for 3 female cats



## Cat Step Father (Jul 17, 2018)

I am trying to find a temporary housing solution, for my three cats, and my preliminary searches have not found any organisations who cater for my situation.

Can anyone recommend a suitable organisation, or offer any assistance please?

*Details of help requested*

Temporary housing for 3 cats, starting in early August.
Preferably in the South East, as this is where I am concentrating my job-hunting, and will be aiming to find permanent accommodation.

*Cat information*

They are three sisters. All of whom have been spayed, micro-chipped, vaccinated, receive worming and Frontline, and have fully-up to date passports.

They are fully house-trained, and used to living in a house (albeit with access to a garden). They have no behavioural issues though, if having to stay in the house for protracted periods (such as when convalescing from their spaying operations).

*Personal situation*

Presently I am living overseas, but, for various reasons, I have to permanently return to the UK. I am job hunting, but have not secured one yet. I have only minimal savings, which would not be enough to rent a place, even for a short time.

So, until I get a job (or manage to claim housing assistance), I will have to couch-surf, with friends and family. None of whom have places where I can bring the cats.

*Background - the reason for the crisis*

I had originally secured a room with a friend, which was suitable for my cats to go too. However a family tragedy has required that his sister-in-law move in instead, whist providing care for a dying sibling. Meaning that, understandably, that has to be given priority.

Hence why I suddenly find myself in this predicament, with nowhere for either myself or my cats.

*Background - my relationship with the cats
*
A year and a half ago I had been feeding a feral cat who was badly malnourished. One year ago I suspected that she was pregnant and, during a thunder-storm, saw that she was soaked through and freezing.

So I convinced her to come into my house, to dry her off. Previously the most she had tolerated was coming in for a minute, then fleeing. However I was able to dry her off and even wrap her in a couple of towels. And remain napping on my lap, with me sitting in my armchair.

Come morning she gave birth to these kittens, in my lap!

Who I have cared for ever since. However, if that is not enough, they since have saved my life, by waking me when there was a house fire! In the circumstances I was sleeping far too soundly to have woken by myself. Even then I was badly affected by smoke inhalation, so would not have lasted much longer.

Sadly the feral cat does not get along with her daughters, and would endanger them if I brought her too. But she is capable of fending for herself, and I will leave food with neighbours to feed her, as long as that lasts. That is not an option for the three I am bringing with me though, as they are dependent on me.

Finally they are absolutely vital, for me emotionally, as I suffer depression, and they are the best cure for it!

As such I intend to do whatever I can to keep them safe, and am trying various options to keep us together. However I am making contingencies as they may not work out. So, if we are separated, I aim to reunite us as soon as possible!

Any assistance or advice you can offer would be much appreciated.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

It certainly sounds like you have a very close relationship with your cats, and even the feral mother cat must’ve trusted you enough that she gave birth in your lap! That is an amazing bond and I am sure there must be a way for you to keep them. Can you put them into a cattery until you secure a place to live? There are some with outdoor catio pens and can accommodate longer stays.


----------



## Cat Step Father (Jul 17, 2018)

Treaclesmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> It certainly sounds like you have a very close relationship with your cats, and even the feral mother cat must've trusted you enough that she gave birth in your lap! That is an amazing bond and I am sure there must be a way for you to keep them. Can you put them into a cattery until you secure a place to live? There are some with outdoor catio pens and can accommodate longer stays.


Sadly no, at UK prices even a week or two's fee, for three cats, would wipe out most of what little savings I have. I need to use that money to buy food and travel to job interviews. Likewise because my lack of a place to stay was unexpected, I will have to move around, staying with whichever friends can put me up for a week or two. So will have regular long-distance travel expenses.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Is there anyone/anywhere you can safely leave them where you are currently living ? Then when you are settled here with a job and somewhere to live you could arrange for them to join you - as they already have their vaccinations/pet passports etc that side of things shouldn't pose a problem later on.


----------



## Cat Step Father (Jul 17, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Is there anyone/anywhere you can safely leave them where you are currently living ? Then when you are settled here with a job and somewhere to live you could arrange for them to join you - as they already have their vaccinations/pet passports etc that side of things shouldn't pose a problem later on.


I have tried to find them somewhere to stay, but everyone is already saturated with cats and dogs. It has always been a problem here, as there are many puppies and kittens, which get literally dumped in ex-pats gardens, by locals. But on top of that so many Brits have left for the UK, and had to find homes for their pets, that the few who have remained have absolutely no room anymore. The only alternatives people have been finding is getting them adopted abroad, or put down!

Whilst their mum is feral, and can cope without a home, her daughters are fully domestic and dependant on being fed. The neighbour, who will feed their mum, is a student, so she will get good meals until he goes back to his digs. Then she will only get fed when he is visiting the village, on odd weekends and over holidays. OK for a feral cat, but not domestic ones.

Worst of all though, she is extremely territorial, and has been trying to drive her grown-up kittens out! I have to carry them past her, any time they arrive for food, at the same time. Once there is no regular food, their mum will be bound to force them away. So I would probably not be able to find them again. And they would not survive the harsh winters here, so I cannot take that option.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Cat Step Father 
If you don't mind saying, where are you located?


----------



## Cat Step Father (Jul 17, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Cat Step Father
> If you don't mind saying, where are you located?


In Bulgaria. I recognised when they were born, that taking them on would stretch my budget, as I live on a shoestring. But even with months of hunting I could not get them adopted. So had to care for them myself. Adoption/ temporary care prospects have only gotten worse since then.

I simply can't afford to have the cats transported from here. But I have managed to arrange a lift to Dover, with the cats. Even if I took the gamble that the mother cat would not drive them off, whilst my neighbour is feeding them, over the summer holidays, I would be taking the further gamble that I could get a job with enough surplus to have them shipped over, before the next term. Which is probably 2-3 weeks after I arrive in the UK. After which I have no doubt they would be driven away.

I cannot risk that.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Cat Step Father 
I see. I hope you find something quickly in the UK. I am in Eastern Europe but not Bulgaria.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe if you send a message to @catcoonz or @Paddypaws they may know of a way in which a rescue centre might be able to care for them, whilst you get yourself sorted out? It's clear that you love them very much and would feel lost without them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Cat Step Father - if August wasn't right in the middle of the kitten season I would say contact some Rescues in the south east of the UK and see if they could offer temporary foster care for your 3 cats. But as it is, foster care placements will be full up with nursing mums and kittens.

A cattery is going to be your most reliable choice (if you can find 3 places in a UK cattery in the middle of the holiday season ) but I appreciate there is the cost to consider. Have you thought of starting a GoFundme page to raise the necessary funds and linking it to your Facebook page (if you are on FB)? I think many people would be sympathetic to your plight and would want to help. Just they may not be able to help directly with foster care, having cats of their own.


----------

